# Rescued cat in chorley need help urgently



## N4tilly (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi there I've rescued a cat in the chorley Lancashire area over the weekend as i couldnt see him going homeless poor little guy looked starved. however j am due to go away on holiday in 2 weeks. I've tried rescue centres but no one will take him in. I am willing to take him back after my holiday as my little boy has fallen in love with him we both have really. 
I am willing to transport and pay costs of someone looking after him also supply his own food. He's very placid loveley little chap but will most likely be a bit nervous going somewhere new again. If there are any rescue centres reading this I am also willing to give a generous donation if you can take him in for 2 weeks from 19th July to 3rd August 

Someone please help!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can help you but i am in Oxfordshire.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

N4Tilly....are you able/willing to organise a cat sitter to take care of him while you are on holiday? Vet surgeries often have recommendations for people to use, or sometimes the vet nurses themselves will take on these jobs.
Most cats are pretty ok with someone just popping in twice a day to feed and change litter. If he is new to you I would probably advise keeping him indoors for these period of time, for future holidays and when he is more settled you could continue to allow his usual outside access.
I use a website www.housecarers.com and that gives me a live in house sitter without paying a fee, so that may be an option too.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

N4tilly said:


> Hi there I've rescued a cat in the chorley Lancashire area over the weekend as i couldnt see him going homeless poor little guy looked starved. however j am due to go away on holiday in 2 weeks. I've tried rescue centres but no one will take him in. I am willing to take him back after my holiday as my little boy has fallen in love with him we both have really.
> I am willing to transport and pay costs of someone looking after him also supply his own food. He's very placid loveley little chap but will most likely be a bit nervous going somewhere new again. If there are any rescue centres reading this I am also willing to give a generous donation if you can take him in for 2 weeks from 19th July to 3rd August
> 
> Someone please help!!!


Why not book him into a cattery


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Why not book him into a cattery


OP may not know his vaccination status and most catteries are quite strict. I would happily take him, but am in SE England. Rescues are full as is now the height of the kitten season.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Calvine said:


> OP may not know his *vaccination status* and most catteries are quite strict. *I would happily take him*, but am in SE England.


Fair point re: vaccs  However IMHO, rescues should not be used for cat sitting purposes either, so in this instance the previous suggestion of cat sitter would be the most appropriate 

Just a quick question - I assume you have cats being on a cat forum  Assuming the OP lived closer, would you take the cat on if it wasn't vaccinated?

ps - some catteries have isolation units that would be suitable for unvacc'd cats.


----------



## N4tilly (Jul 8, 2013)

I have tried 6 cartteries in my area the only one that didn't mind I couldn't prove his vacs have been done is full, all other catteries want him vaccinated over a month before theyll have him off me. 
no I don't or didn't being the better word have cats as stated I've rescue one this weekend and whilst googling where to put it whilst Im going away a vet recommended this forum to me. 
I would not be using a rescue centre as a cat sitting service I'm trying to gain options to stop the poor little thing being left unattended.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Could one of your neighbours look after him for you?
Or a friend.


----------



## N4tilly (Jul 8, 2013)

I have tried 6 cartteries in my area the only one that didn't mind I couldn't prove his vacs have been done is full, all other catteries want him vaccinated over a month before theyll have him off me. 
no I don't or didn't being the better word have cats as stated I've rescue one this weekend and whilst googling where to put it whilst Im going away a vet recommended this forum to me. 
I would not be using a rescue centre as a cat sitting service I'm trying to gain options to stop the poor little thing being left unattended.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

N4tilly said:


> Hi there *I've rescued a cat *in the chorley Lancashire area over the weekend *as i couldnt see him going homeless *poor little guy looked starved. however j am due to go away on holiday in 2 weeks. *I've tried rescue centres but no one will take him in.* I am willing to take him back after my holiday as my little boy has fallen in love with him we both have really.
> I am willing to transport and pay costs of someone looking after him also supply his own food. He's very placid loveley little chap but will most likely be a bit nervous going somewhere new again. *If there are any rescue centres reading *this I am also willing to give a generous donation if you can take him in for 2 weeks from 19th July to 3rd August
> 
> Someone please help!!!





N4tilly said:


> I have tried 6 cartteries in my area the only one that didn't mind I couldn't prove his vacs have been done is full, all other catteries want him vaccinated over a month before theyll have him off me.
> no I don't or didn't being the better word have cats as stated I've rescue one this weekend and whilst googling where to put it whilst Im going away a vet recommended this forum to me.
> *I would not be using a rescue centre as a cat sitting service I'm trying to gain options to stop the poor little thing being left unattended*.


Based on your initial post, you stated that you'd tried rescue centres, not catteries, hence my suggestion/query about a cattery. You also ask for assistance from rescues while you're on holiday but in your second post state that you wouldn't be using a rescue as a cat sitting service  But as your first post asks for help from a rescue, that's exactly what you'd be doing - using a rescue as a cat sitting service 

I appreciate that some catteries only accept vaccinated cats therefore a cat sitter, whether a professional or family/friend, is the best option under the circumstances.

I'm also confused about the last line in your second post re: gaining options to stop the poor thing being left unattended?


----------



## N4tilly (Jul 8, 2013)

Read what time initial post was written then yes I'd only tried rescue centres however a full day at work spent looking for somewhere for him has taken me down other routes 

If it was my cat then yes I'd be using a rescue centre as a sitting service ... However :devil:i only found him on Saturday morning 

What's confusing you about the last line .... As you can't help!!! then may i suggest you stop clogging up the post with useless additions to the feed


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

N4tilly said:


> Read what time initial post was written then yes I'd only tried rescue centres however a full day at work spent looking for somewhere for him has taken me down other routes
> 
> If it was my cat then yes I'd be using a rescue centre as a sitting service ... However :devil:i only found him on Saturday morning
> 
> What's confusing you about the last line .... As you can't help!!! then may i suggest you stop clogging up the post with useless additions to the feed


It doesn't matter 'when' you found him. You state you've 'rescued' him, which _should_ that mean you've taken on responsibility for him and that entails paying for his care.

And thanks for your suggestion, but I will post where I like when I like :dita:


----------



## N4tilly (Jul 8, 2013)

As you like quoting what I've previously written your forgetting "Generous donation" 
I'm guessing that covers paying for his care and probably another handful of cats too!!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Regardless of the holiday arrangements, have you taken him/her to a vet and had him/her scanned for a microchip? You need to do that ASAP, and if no chip get him/her checked and first vaccination given, plus a good wormer - Milbemax for example. Also needs checking for fleas, and if female may well be unneutered - that would need doing ASAP.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

If you can get your little lad to Northampton I can help x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Fair point re: vaccs  However IMHO, rescues should not be used for cat sitting purposes either, so in this instance the previous suggestion of cat sitter would be the most appropriate
> 
> Just a quick question - I assume you have cats being on a cat forum  Assuming the OP lived closer, would you take the cat on if it wasn't vaccinated?
> 
> ps - some catteries have isolation units that would be suitable for unvacc'd cats.


I would take it on...I don't have an isolation unit as such, but I do have a spare bedroom which is well away from my lot...and also, tbh, as I foster for a small local charity we sometimes get cats which are stray/unwanted etc and we don't have their vax history. But yes, as you say, rescues are really for totally homeless cats. Saying that, on one occasion I was asked if I would look after an oldie, owner in hospital, but I think in that instance, the cat had been adopted from us in the first place and she had no family able (or prepared) to take care of him. To give credit where due, OP HAS said she would be happy to pay his care costs. If OP knows anyone who heads this way on business or the like, I would still be happy to help out, I wouldn't be looking for payment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So OP you now have 3 options of help already.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yet no reply.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Yet no reply.


Could be in the land of nod CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe was in the land of nod yesterday but could have posted this morning whilst online.

Guess the cat has found somewhere to stay.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

To be fair to OP, she's done the right thing by rescuing this poor cat and offering a forever home. As she already had holidays already planned, she has done all she can by ringing round catteries/rescue centres (generous donation offered etc) but at this time of year (holiday season & kitten season), catteries and rescues are likely to be brimming. As has already been suggeste, a cat sitter might be an option. Hope you get something sorted OP, as to me, your heart seems to be in the right place


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Maybe was in the land of nod yesterday but could have posted this morning whilst online.
> 
> Guess the cat has found somewhere to stay.


I hope so...can't pm as not enough posts from OP.


----------

